# Luda or Weezy? Both on the same track... Who go harder lyrically?



## mane2008 (Nov 12, 2008)

It really aint new but I like it since both artists did they thin on it.
I cant wait for Ludas new shit

*How you feel on the track?
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbGqRDDqbB8
How do you upload a youtube vid?


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 12, 2008)

[youtube]UbGqRDDqbB8[/youtube]


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 12, 2008)

how'd you do that?
thanks too


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 12, 2008)

type [+youtube]thEcoDe[/+youtube] (remove the + signs)

from the url http: // www. youtube. com/watch?v=thEcoDe


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks GT...


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Tippingpoint (Nov 12, 2008)

slowly, i'm starting to get tired of lil waynes voice.
i think luda did a better job than he did.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

Tippingpoint said:


> slowly, i'm starting to get tired of lil waynes voice.
> i think luda did a better job than he did.


.......................................

LUDACRIS.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 15, 2009)

Shoot &#8230;. When I saw "Weezy" in the thread title I was sure this had to be a thread about the old TV show "The Jeffersons" but much to my disappointment I was very sadly mistaken. 

They just don't make 'em like that now-a-days.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 15, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Shoot . When I saw "Weezy" in the thread title I was sure this had to be a thread about the old TV show "The Jeffersons" but much to my disappointment I was very sadly mistaken.
> 
> They just don't make 'em like that now-a-days.


how did you get here ?????????.
i was looking for my trichome chart and mine shows up with your name on it ?????????????.
but your version from 420 is missing ??????

THANKS.

CHRIS.


----------



## bsmntdwllr (Oct 15, 2009)

luda, no contest...

still gotta say that Snoop is better than both of them combined


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 16, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> how did you get here ?????????.


I got lost and stumbled in by mistake. I was paid a visit by &#8216;The Grim Creeper" last night and things got a bit fuzzy after that. 





> i was looking for my trichome chart and mine shows up with your name on it ?????????????.


If you mean your; "Contributed by: *Snaps_provolone *Submitted June 18, 2003 *What are Trichomes?" *info its still at https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/234546-trichome-question.html#post2991171 among other places. 



> but your version from 420 is missing ??????


 
I didn&#8217;t notice that but I am not surprised. I think Gremlins have been gremling around here. Someone changed some info and or pictures in Uncle Ben&#8217;s topping sticky thread too so someone behind the curtain might be playing some sort of games to help pass their time.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks bricktop.

LUDA.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> so someone behind the curtain might be playing some sort of games to help pass their time.


Yep.

______________


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I got lost and stumbled in by mistake. I was paid a visit by The Grim Creeper" last night and things got a bit fuzzy after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you would have been wise to the internet troll by now bricktop.
its been going on for over a month now.
have a look at this.

LUDA.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/251144-trolls-b-s-rep.html


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

Someone else is involved as well, changing thread tags, rating threads etc all this seems to be much more subtle than the known troll..


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Someone else is involved as well, changing thread tags, rating threads etc all this seems to be much more subtle than the known troll..


 
no definatelly 1 person i can tell you that 100% by what he says in his repps how he works when and how.
soon he will be hanged or give up.
the posts will have been edited by staff to cut down on information being repeated again and again.

LUDACRIS.

(just post him this).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqj3tSVsWO4

[youtube]Hqj3tSVsWO4[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 18, 2009)

This guy was originally Masterblaster777 who's last activity was over a month ago and only ever made 28 posts he constantly replicates threads posts usernames and the last visitors to his page were: Dr111 [ROBINBANKS], usernamex [who although you belive he's not a troll voted for you to stay banned in a poll I made.

Check this out I exposed it in one of these retard threads and it rep'd me moments later [in this same thread] with this rep





RIU is Full of Adults!... 10-18-2009 04:33 AMIM CERTAIN YOUR MUMS A CUNT AND I FUCKED HER IN THE POOPER WITH A DILDO YA FUCK


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/257465-riu-full-adults-they-wont-8.html#post3250583


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> This guy was originally Masterblaster777 who's last activity was over a month ago and only ever made 28 posts he constantly replicates threads posts usernames and the last visitors to his page were: Dr111 [ROBINBANKS], usernamex [who although you belive he's not a troll voted for you to stay banned in a poll I made.
> 
> Check this out I exposed it in one of these retard threads and it rep'd me moments later [in this same thread] with this rep
> 
> ...


i have see everything going on and the user has used over 50+ names now
and will just keep getting banned .

as i said its 1 person only. yes 1 person  !!!!!!!!!!!!!.
i am not silly and well ahead of the game so just ignore any bull as i told you before.

LUDA.


----------

